# 75% of drivers wouldn't feel safe in autonomous driving vehicle



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW, like many other automakers, has set their focus on more intelligent automated vehicles for the future. Unfortunately, trust in the technology may be an issue initially. A study by AAA shows drivers being uncomfortable with the idea of leaving the driving to the car.

AAA's study surveyed 1,832 drivers who were 18 and older. According to the study, 75% of US drivers surveyed said they wouldn't feel safe letting an autonomous vehicle drive them. With all the poor distracted driving I see on the roads, I thought more drivers would be happy to leave it up to the car. There is hope though. 61% of those surveyed did say they would want at least one semi-autonomous feature on their next car. Among those features were lane departure warnings/assist, adaptive cruise control, auto emergency braking and self-parking.

Good thing BMW has their plan for the next 100. It may take drivers that long to warm up to not driving.

_*Read about BMW's automated future here!*_

*Check out BMW's Vision Next 100 from the drivers perspective here!*

_Source Consumerist_


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

I would like one for long trips. While I would love to drive across the country in my Barracuda or BMW, it would be much more relaxing in an auto-driver...


----------

